# HElp..... white fuzzy one fizh



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok, I am looking after Sunshines fish, and one of his fish has this white fuzzy grown on its noise.... HELP..


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd try to treat that with Pimafix.


----------

